# Anointing photos - had to share!



## carcar2110 (Oct 8, 2012)

The other day my mom and I introduced Penny to a sweet potato baby food I'd purchased, and as expected, the first thing she did with it was anoint. And she just _would not stop._ But we ended up getting some rather amusing anointing photos out of it all, so I thought I'd share them here 























































Anointing truly is the strangest thing... :lol:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! Those are adorable...that last one where she looks like she's smiling is so priceless! I took a video the first time I saw Henry annoit (I knew what it was but it was just so funny!)...love it- super cute!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

what a hilarious little hoggie XD


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

she looks drunk in the last picture. lol


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

jholstein11 said:


> she looks drunk in the last picture. lol


That's what I thought!! A happy drunk! Lol


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha!! :lol: 

She looks like a little kid diving into their first birthday cake! So cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:lol: Anointing pictures are the best, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Ha! It is a mixture of scary, weird, and cute. I'm gonna have to share.  :lol:


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

I love their long tongues, I'm tempted to introduce my little one to baby food now!


----------



## carcar2110 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm so glad you all enjoyed the photos!  I had to share them, they were just all too priceless not to! The smiling one really is my favourite - my mom and I laughed for quite a while over it, and how perfect it was!  She also has a bad habit of toppling over when she anoints, too, which is what's going on with the third and fourth photos there. Apparently balance isn't her thing... :lol:


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic pictures. The best set of anointing pictures that I've seen. I've only once been able to get pictures of Sophie anointing. I got a couple that were okay. Yours are exceptional. The facial expressions are priceless.
............................................

". . . She also has a bad habit of toppling over when she anoints, too. . ."

Yes, they look like they're having seizures. The legs go spastic, and they flop over. Because you know it's okay, it is funny as can be. Sophie will usually anoint on something just once or twice and then never again. The times that I've tried to lure her into anointing so that I can get some good pictures, she has (of course), been totally uninterested in the new taste / smell. Ha! One of these days I'll get the best of her.


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

That's great! Love starting my day with a chuckle


----------



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha! Great photos. Surprisingly I have never seen my hedgehog anoint.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I picked up some baby food while grocery shopping today and as I suspected Henry loved it! The photos I caught are not nearly as good but I still figured I'd share! (The last one is my favorite...he looks like a guilty hot mess haha)
[attachment=2:1cfxdb79]image.jpg[/attachment:1cfxdb79]
[attachment=1:1cfxdb79]image.jpg[/attachment:1cfxdb79]
[attachment=0:1cfxdb79]image.jpg[/attachment:1cfxdb79]


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh what cute pictures!!! Love all the expressions they're making <3


----------



## carcar2110 (Oct 8, 2012)

N'awww, sklock, those are adorable!!! Love that last one, so precious <3 Weird how they seem to just love anointing with baby food like that... :lol:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Is there something wrong with my hedgie? She doesn't anoint even with her favorite sweet potatoes.


----------

